# Golden Delicious Apple Tree question + others



## shone (May 17, 2001)

1. Do Golden Delicious Apple Trees need to be planted in pairs? and if so, how close is too close to plant them to each other?

2. Same question for Lilac's

4. Do aspen trees flourish in Des Moines, Iowa? or can they?

That's all for now, thank u much

Shone



[Edited by shone on 05-18-2001 at 10:58 PM]


----------



## Darin (May 21, 2001)

1)apples dont have to be planted next to each other or in pairs and I would plant atleast 25 feet apart if possible. Apples get fairly large.
2)lilacs can be planted right next to each other but keep in mind they will spread anyway. Its just how dense you want them to start off with.
3)aspens dont really flourish in Iowa as far as I know. They seem to do better in a sandy soil. Like water and do pretty good with a higher altitude. Give them a try. I live in Denver and we dont always get an area where the aspens adapt to well. They are fairly cheap. They are worth a shot.


----------



## mberst (May 28, 2001)

Golden Delicious is self-pollinating but will set fruit better if another variety is planted nearby. 
Mike


----------



## Darin (May 29, 2001)

Thanks Mike, 
I appreciate the insight. I was not aware of that.
Darin


----------

